# Ever received a batch of blanks like this?



## edstreet

This is for a project that I am working on.

I am looking to see how many others have received blanks that look like this.  I am not trying to start any flame wars or incite disruption or even call anyone out, this is why the vendor and artist shall remain nameless.  

However, I am interested in hearing others experiences in this matter and if you do not wish to post then please PM me.


----------



## KenV

Ed -- I got some snake skin blanks through Bill Baumback (Az Shil) back when that had surface bubbles in them.   Bill advised that they would turn away and I was free to send them back if they did not clear.  

Bill was right and the blanks did turn clear of bubbles.


----------



## edstreet

Bubbles on the surface of the blank do indeed turn away.  I was also referring to the millions of bubbles on the surface of the paper.  Those do NOT turn off.


----------



## silent soundly

I can't comment on the bubbles, but that is an amazing photograph!


----------



## Janster

Never pass by a pot or you will lose the opportunity to stir it. I once had a friend who lived by that!


----------



## Cwalker935

I have not received anything like that and would have been disappointed if I had.


----------



## maxwell_smart007

Are there bubbles on the surface of the paper, or is it just the texture?  Would those bubbles be visible after turning?  

The bubbles at the top would indeed turn out.  I don't look at pens under a loupe or microscope - so would any bubbles be visible to the naked eye?


----------



## Carl Fisher

Don't know who's blank it is and don't really want to know. However on the few occasions I have received blanks with defects, I've yet to find a caster who wouldn't stand behind their product and offered replacement on the spot.


----------



## CabinetMaker

edstreet said:


> Bubbles on the surface of the blank do indeed turn away.  I was also referring to the millions of bubbles on the surface of the paper.  Those do NOT turn off.


When I first looked at the photo, i thought the paper was textured.  I looked closer and it still looks more like textured paper instead of bubbles.


----------



## edstreet

Surface of the blank will turn off.  Those under in and on the paper will not.


----------



## JimB

Did you contact the person who sold it to you? It seems they would be the best source for information on what it is ( bubbles or textured paper) and if will turn off or not. Ask them to replace them if it not what you want.


----------



## maxwell_smart007

Why don't you try turning it, and show us some pictures of the finished product at normal magnification...


----------



## bobleibo

I guess I'm curious as to what your end goal is, thus the purpose for your post. Is it validation or substantiation? 
As some have said, turn it and see what you have. That's 1/2 the fun. If you're not happy, chat with the vendor. No big deal.....


----------



## Indiana_Parrothead

Ed I think at the magnification that you are taking pictures at you would be had pressed to find any blank that does not have a flaw that includes a wood blank made by Mother Nature. 
If you start looking at any thing hand made you are going to find flaws, it is part of that items character that is what shows its hand made.  

What is your purpose of even showing this, if you are not satisfied with the blank send I back and Get over it.

There is a saying those that stir the **** pot should have to lick the spoon....

Mike


----------



## Olsarge

come on guys. in all fairness, Ed just asked a question.  If you haven't received any blanks like that, just say so.  JMHO Dennis


----------



## tjseagrove

I have not received one like that. What did they say to you when you told them of the issue before posting here?? 

Tom
101


----------



## Scruffy

*I have purchased some school color balnks,,*

that had bubbles on the surface and inside through out.   I am very hesitant about ever purchasing acrylic from that particular vendor.

Any blanks like the ones you show are from a lazy source.  Obviously, they did not check the blanks before shipping.  Lazy is being nice, if they did check and still shipped them, then I would do not trust that source.


----------



## edstreet

bobleibo said:


> I guess I'm curious as to what your end goal is, thus the purpose for your post. Is it validation or substantiation?
> As some have said, turn it and see what you have. That's 1/2 the fun. If you're not happy, chat with the vendor. No big deal.....



The 'end goal' is and will remain unknown as it is not ready to be listed nor can I give any details about it.  Lets just say it could be an article, it could be a book deal, it could be a tutorial or something else.  I can assure you this much, the purpose of this is purely for educational use.

The truth of the matter is every caster will have problems at some point in their career. There is no shame to show flaws and failures but there is much to be learned from that stage of the game.


----------



## mike4066

I've had a few of mine come out that way, and it's pretty obvious when they come out of the mold. I couldn't imagine selling one out like that.


----------



## brownsfn2

I know that if I received one like that I would contact the vendor or artist to get a refund.  Where you able to get a refund for that one?

Also if someone contacted me with a problem with one of my blanks I would send them a new one.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN

Why does some here throw a match then gasoline on almost every post made by Ed. He asked a simple question that only requires a yes, no or as he said in the OP, don't post at all.
Ed at times can be trying and a BIG PITA, as he just has a way with  the written word that gets even those of us that know him want to strangle him, in a way he reminds me of Eagle the big difference he hasn't cussed anyone out and he as far as I know has not broken any rules. 
When you talk to him on the phone he's just  a nice guy and believe me I've come down hard on him for some posts and he knows he needs to watch his post and on this one he asked a simple yes or no but some here had to make it a flame just because it was him.


----------



## brownsfn2

Oh.  Well "No" then.

I did not realize he only wanted yes or no answers.  It did not say that in the post.  Maybe a poll would work here?

Edit:  I thought I got it wrong so I reread the original post.  Here is why I thought he wanted more: "I am interested in hearing others experiences in this matter"

Sorry if I did anything wrong but my heart goes out to the blank artist.  I hope Ed got a refund as well and am just asking if he was able to and that the artist did the right thing?  I hope so.


----------



## maxwell_smart007

OKLAHOMAN said:


> Why does some here throw a match then gasoline on almost every post made by Ed. He asked a simple question that only requires a yes, no or as he said in the OP, don't post at all.
> Ed at times can be trying and a BIG PITA, as he just has a way with  the written word that gets even those of us that know him want to strangle him, in a way he reminds me of Eagle the big difference he hasn't cussed anyone out and he as far as I know has not broken any rules.
> When you talk to him on the phone he's just  a nice guy and believe me I've come down hard on him for some posts and he knows he needs to watch his post and on this one he asked a simple yes or no but some here had to make it a flame just because it was him.



Roy, I think that _most_ were genuinely offering help on whether or not it would be an issue once turned...


----------



## OKLAHOMAN

maxwell_smart007 said:


> OKLAHOMAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why does some here throw a match then gasoline on almost every post made by Ed. He asked a simple question that only requires a yes, no or as he said in the OP, don't post at all.
> Ed at times can be trying and a BIG PITA, as he just has a way with  the written word that gets even those of us that know him want to strangle him, in a way he reminds me of Eagle the big difference he hasn't cussed anyone out and he as far as I know has not broken any rules.
> When you talk to him on the phone he's just  a nice guy and believe me I've come down hard on him for some posts and he knows he needs to watch his post and on this one he asked a simple yes or no but some here had to make it a flame just because it was him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy, I think that _most_ were genuinely offering help on whether or not it would be an issue once turned...
Click to expand...


I agree most were.


----------



## jsolie

No, I have not received any blanks like that.  If I did, I'd probably try to get an exchange.  As for how it got into your hands, it could be a simple as the caster putting it in the wrong pile after demolding.


----------



## Paul b

I have never received one like that. I have made a few that looked like that and tossed them in the recycle Pyle and started over


----------



## Smitty37

I've never gotten one like that, but my experience with cast blanks is not a very large sample size.


----------



## Darley

edstreet said:


> bobleibo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I'm curious as to what your end goal is, thus the purpose for your post. Is it validation or substantiation?
> As some have said, turn it and see what you have. That's 1/2 the fun. If you're not happy, chat with the vendor. No big deal.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 'end goal' is and will remain unknown as it is not ready to be listed nor can I give any details about it.  Lets just say it could be an article, it could be a book deal, it could be a tutorial or something else.  I can assure you this much, the purpose of this is purely for educational use.
> 
> The truth of the matter is every caster will have problems at some point in their career. There is no shame to show flaws and failures but there is much to be learned from that stage of the game.
Click to expand...


No never had a purchased blank like that ..................... I do my own :biggrin:

But to be truthful YES I did have a lots of failures depending the type of material used that is including skins of all sorts, paper, feather, metal, stamps and .........

Making a blank will be always different depending the method use, pressure, vacuum or nothing at all.

Only one thing to do while making a blank is to SEAL THE PREPARED MATERIAL, before, during and / or after gluing it to the tube 

Tutorial would be a good idea to put in the library.

Thanks for your time Ed.


.


----------



## 79spitfire

Nope, I bugger my own


----------



## Lucky2

No Ed, I've never received any blanks like that, if I did, I surely would be looking for a full refund. In your op you mention receiving a batch of blanks, how many were in this condition? If you prefer to not answer how many you purchased, it's no big deal and it makes no difference in anything. I just thought I'd ask, because, I can't see any reputable caster wanting to lay claim to substandard work. It is nice of you not to mention who the caster was, I would have a hard time not mentioning a name. Especially, if I contacted them and got no responce, or, satisfactory solution.
Len


----------

